# broken finger



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

Today wasn't a go day. I ended up eating dirt, literally. I was in Rutland State Park (MA) going down a trail I've done a million times, but this time I went over the bars. No idea why. The end result: some road rash in the knees, a swollen upper lip, and a broken left pinky.

I went to urgent care, where they took x-rays, an I still have to see the hand doctor for possible surgery. Recovery time four to six weeks. :madmax:


----------



## Hardluckhero (Jun 4, 2010)

Speedy recovery buddy, I dislocated and broke my right middle finger 3 weeks ago. Luckily no surgery for me. Working on range of motion, mitigating pain and reducing swelling. I dont think it will be 4-6 weeks for me. Best of Luck!


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

UPDATE: Today I went to see the orthopedist. My hand is now in a cast; in two weeks they will take a new set of x-rays to see if the fracture is setting correctly; if that's the case, two more weeks in a cast and I will be fine. If not, I will need pins.
I will have to set up the trainer and keep pedaling indoors


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey, did the same injury last week unfortunately hit a parked car wing mirror. 
Just had surgery with screws into the bone ( fracture into the joint) hope not 6 weeks off !!!

I feel fine after the surgery, wish you all the best ( also deep chin tissue trauma fixed with plastic surgery )


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

Pinning helps it heal quicker, but you shouldn't ride with pins in because there's a chance you could break the pin and that's bad news. I had two in my middle finger at the last bone because I whacked it in half with the brake rotor - long story. Pins were in 11 weeks before the MD took them out. Finger hurts everyday, stiff and annoying for sure, but at least I'm back on the bike now!


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

UPDATE: Cast came off last week. Now I have a small splint and I have started physical rehab to regain mobility. The good news: I CAN RIDE AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

pucelano said:


> UPDATE: Cast came off last week. Now I have a small splint and I have started physical rehab to regain mobility. The good news: I CAN RIDE AGAIN!!!!!


You had a cast on your hand for 5+ weeks for a broken pinky? You must have my kinda luck, lol. Anyway, glad to see you're back on your bike :thumbsup:

*edit* out of curiosity, was it the actual pinky or the bone in the hand on in line with the pinky (metacarpal?)


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

It was a bad fracture of the proximal phalange (the actual pinky), close to the metacarpophalangeal joint. The reason I had the cast this long was to avoid pins. The break, although bad, wasn't separated, and by immobilizing it for long, it has set "almost" as new.


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi guys, 2 week post surgery checkin....

All stitches out around my pinkie and out of my face, confirmed two screws into my bone at the fracture into the joint ( between hand and lowest Finger segment ??) 
Wearing a brace and allowed limited mobility. 

Started my Physiotherapy (new Zealand) with a bunch of different exercises to get in back to normal. 

Being at home with the kids is interesting for a change 

I haven't opened the bike shed yet, can't face it.


----------



## hskr101 (Aug 10, 2011)

pucelano said:


> It was a bad fracture of the proximal phalange (the actual pinky), close to the metacarpophalangeal joint. The reason I had the cast this long was to avoid pins. The break, although bad, wasn't separated, and by immobilizing it for long, it has set "almost" as new.


Hey Pucelano - How is your finger after 4 months? How long did you have to wait after getting your cast off before you could ride?

The reason that I ask is I broke my pinky finger a week and a half ago. I have been in a splint ever since. I went in for xrays again this morning and it has gotten worse. I have to see the hand surgeon tomorrow. I do not want surgery either but I may not have any other choice. The break was above the joint to begin with and now it is all the way through. On xray, it looks as though the bone has completely separated from the rest of my finger. My general physician told me that I could either have pins or a cast. However, he said with this type of break it may still be broken even after taking the cast off. I do not want surgery but I do not want to have to wait 2 or 3 months just to find out that it did not heal.


----------



## hskr101 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Advice If You Are Treated by Urgent Care for a Broken Finger*

I was initially treated at an urgent care for my broken pinky finger. The doctor took xrays and put a splint on it so I could not move it at all. He told me to follow up in 10 days, but not any sooner, with my general physician. After 11 days, my general physician took more xrays and told me that I needed to see a hand surgeon right away.

I saw the hand surgeon yesterday and was told that I had the worst case scenario, my finger was broken and it was still dislocated. He told me that I should have never been put into a splint so I could not move my finger. He told me that it has been healing now for 12 days and I may have even more serious problems. His solution was to realign it, take xrays, and put it into a splint that allows me to bend it. After realignment, the xrays revealed that the joint had good spacing again and that it should be should be ok. I have to keep seeing him every 5 days in order for him to monitor my progress on the movement of my finger. It has been close to 24 hours since I saw him and the dark discoloration in my finger is almost gone and it feels 100 times better. Also, by allowing my pinky to bend, the movement in my middle and ring finger has increased dramatically. I sprained those 2 fingers as well and could barely move them and now I can touch the palm of my hand.

If anyone is reading this thread for advice, I was told by the urgent care doctor to see my general physician after 10 days, but not any sooner since he would not be able to see any changes in my broken finger. In my case, this was horrible advice. If I ever break another finger again, I will not wait to see a hand specialist.


----------



## ejason (May 24, 2012)

I just had something like this happen. i went OTB into some logs. Jammed my middle finger and it had some some chips out of it. Small hospital told me to splint it for three weeks. My hand was still hurting a bit so i went to an Ortho place 10 days after i crashed. I got another x ray. They found i had another break on my pinky by the knuckle. ( splinting that for three weeks). Said it was an Avulsion Fracture. Also to take off the splint on my middle finger immediately so i can start to work on my range of motion. I want to go back to the first place and smack the hell out of the PA that saw me. I can't even bend the finger 90 degree yet, its been 12 days, 2 days out of the splint. Anyone know how long it takes to get motion back. I NEED TO RIDE..



NEUT said:


> I was initially treated at an urgent care for my broken pinky finger. The doctor took xrays and put a splint on it so I could not move it at all. He told me to follow up in 10 days, but not any sooner, with my general physician. After 11 days, my general physician took more xrays and told me that I needed to see a hand surgeon right away.
> 
> I saw the hand surgeon yesterday and was told that I had the worst case scenario, my finger was broken and it was still dislocated. He told me that I should have never been put into a splint so I could not move my finger. He told me that it has been healing now for 12 days and I may have even more serious problems. His solution was to realign it, take xrays, and put it into a splint that allows me to bend it. After realignment, the xrays revealed that the joint had good spacing again and that it should be should be ok. I have to keep seeing him every 5 days in order for him to monitor my progress on the movement of my finger. It has been close to 24 hours since I saw him and the dark discoloration in my finger is almost gone and it feels 100 times better. Also, by allowing my pinky to bend, the movement in my middle and ring finger has increased dramatically. I sprained those 2 fingers as well and could barely move them and now I can touch the palm of my hand.
> 
> If anyone is reading this thread for advice, I was told by the urgent care doctor to see my general physician after 10 days, but not any sooner since he would not be able to see any changes in my broken finger. In my case, this was horrible advice. If I ever break another finger again, I will not wait to see a hand specialist.


----------



## hskr101 (Aug 10, 2011)

ejason said:


> I just had something like this happen. i went OTB into some logs. Jammed my middle finger and it had some some chips out of it. Small hospital told me to splint it for three weeks. My hand was still hurting a bit so i went to an Ortho place 10 days after i crashed. I got another x ray. They found i had another break on my pinky by the knuckle. ( splinting that for three weeks). Said it was an Avulsion Fracture. Also to take off the splint on my middle finger immediately so i can start to work on my range of motion. I want to go back to the first place and smack the hell out of the PA that saw me. I can't even bend the finger 90 degree yet, its been 12 days, 2 days out of the splint. Anyone know how long it takes to get motion back. I NEED TO RIDE..


Sorry to hear about your finger. It has been 4 weeks since my injury and I am still working on the range of motion in my pinky. I can touch the tip of my finger to the palm of my hand but I still cannot clench it. I saw the hand doc 2 days ago and he now has me working on straightening it out as well as making it into a fist. I asked him about mountain biking and he told me not to even think about it. I have to see him in 2 weeks and he will decide then when I can start to ride again. I am hoping to have my full range of motion back and be riding again after 6 weeks.


----------

